
erd (cli tool) – plain text description to graphical entity-relationship diagram - sandebert
https://github.com/BurntSushi/erd
======
snthpy
This is very cool. Are there any alternatives that do the same?

I'm happy to use this just checking if there's another standard that's more
widely adopted?

------
oweiler
Props to BurntSushi of Ripgrep fame who consistently churns out high quality
tools. It's crazy how productive a single programmer can be, especially in a
language as Rust.

~~~
burntsushi
This particular tool was written in Haskell many moons ago. I haven't had a
need for it lately, so it's effectively unmaintained at this point. There are
limits to my productivity. :-)

